

Blind Soldier Uses Tongue to See - miriam
http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2010/mar/15/blind-soldier-tongue-sight

======
jamesbressi
Fascinating, but the article doesn't really explain how the pulses help build
up the images for the gentleman by relaying it to the tongue. Or did I miss
something?

